# Maggette??



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If there's another trade, I would bet that we'll end up with Corey Maggette. He would actually be a very good fit here, filling a position of need and giving us some offensive punch (which I anticipate us needing, at leat for another year or two as the Triumverate matures).

He turns 28 in Novemeber. He was healthy this past year. And he's a pretty good option at the small forward spot.

Jarrett Jack and Joel Przybilla (once his BYC status expires) match salary wise, I believe. And it gives the Clippers a starting-level PG and more size off the bench... 

Anyone wanna comment on what they think the odds of this are? How they would see Maggette fitting in?

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I like Mags, having watched a lot of live clipper games...he's a fan favorite, hard working player, decent defender and a good offensive player. He does have some nagging injury concerns though. 

I don't want to trade Joel....I really like Pryz and he gave up a lot to stay in Portland, where he wants to be. Hopefully Pritch doesn't screw him over.....we can't have that rep for trading players who are loyal and WANT to be here.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I would dig that trade. Magette is a very good player, who is probaby under appreciated by Dunleavy. With the questionable point guard position there, and a lack of front line depth in Clipperville, it is a trade that makes sense to both team IMO.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

In the other thread Schilly seemed to be hinting at that fact. I completely agree with you Ed O. I think he'd be a great addition to this team and would address a big need IMHO.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

I really really like Maggette, and also believe this is the deal that's been alluded to for awhile. The best thing with Maggette is that he's young., can score in bunches, and is a really strong rebounder from the SF spot. If things don't workout with the rest of the young Blazers, he's done on his cuurrent deal in two years, along with the Francis contract, giving us again added cap room.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

With Maggette the Blazers are in the playoffs this year! Good Lord! Sergio, Roy, Maggette, LA and ODEN? Damn that's a tough team! You double any one player and the others will murder you with this group!:yay:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

jwhoops11 said:


> I really really like Maggette, and also believe this is the deal that's been alluded to for awhile. The best thing with Maggette is that he's young., can score in bunches, and is a really strong rebounder from the SF spot. If things don't workout with the rest of the young Blazers, he's done on his cuurrent deal in two years, along with the Francis contract, giving us again added cap room.


I hadn't thought of the "Summer of '10" angle... you're right that we could potentially get even further below the cap since we'd be rid of Joel's deal.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I almost think we should throw in our 2008 first round pick just to make sure it happens. We have an absolute surplus of young players right now and I think we're pretty well stocked. 

It's interesting to note that despite the injury of Shaun Livingston and the presence of Maggette on the roster, they picked Thornton over Crittenton and only addressed the PG position with Jared Jordan in the second round.

Should be interesting to see how active they are in the pursuit of a point guard and what they want in return.


----------



## Paul Allen (Feb 19, 2007)

I too think Maggette would be an excellent addition, but we cannot get ahead of ourselves here.

Would losing jack be worth it? Who will replace full-time? I still dont think they want to hand the keys to Sergio.

What is maggette's contract? I think its pretty big and maybe a bit too big. Would he be a guy we want "now" but not necessarily in a year or two? Does he fit into what KP and Portland is trying to do? As we have seen, KP and brass seem to know _exactly_ what they want.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Xericx said:


> I like Mags, having watched a lot of live clipper games...he's a fan favorite, hard working player, decent defender and a good offensive player. He does have some nagging injury concerns though.
> 
> I don't want to trade Joel....I really like Pryz and he gave up a lot to stay in Portland, where he wants to be. Hopefully Pritch doesn't screw him over.....we can't have that rep for trading players who are loyal and WANT to be here.


I'd really like to get Maggette, but we're not going to start calling him Mags are we :biggrin:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

jwhoops11 said:


> I really really like Maggette, and also believe this is the deal that's been alluded to for awhile. The best thing with Maggette is that he's young., can score in bunches, and is a really strong rebounder from the SF spot. If things don't workout with the rest of the young Blazers, he's done on his cuurrent deal in two years, along with the Francis contract, giving us again added cap room.


JW, good to see you posting again!

I'm not convinced Maggette is "the deal". I still think there's an outside chance at Jefferson or maybe even Marion though it would require some more trade goods be shipped around. We won't know for a few weeks now. I think once Carter's contract is signed in NJ if nothing happens that will nix the Jefferson trade possibilities.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Jarrett Jack and Joel Pryzbilla out

Corey Magette in

Steve Blake signed with MLE.

Ime walks. Outlaw resigned.

New roster for 07-08:

Blake / Sergio
Roy / Webster
Corey / Jones
Aldridge / Outlaw
Oden / Frye

That, ladies and gentlemen, is a running team that can also play in the half-court.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Paul Allen said:


> Would losing jack be worth it? Who will replace full-time? I still dont think they want to hand the keys to Sergio.


Actually, I think now is as good a time as any to do just that--hand the keys to Sergio. Give him a chance, in a non-contending year (henceforth, whenever I say "contend" I refer only to title-contention, not playoff-contention), to show whether he can develop into a full-time starter with the minutes and role.

Taurean Green can be the backup point guard. Or Portland could use some of the MLE to sign a veteran backup.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm guessing Koponen isn't coming over yet...?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Arent we in the same division? No way were making your team better!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Jarrett Jack and Joel Pryzbilla out
> 
> Corey Magette in
> 
> ...


I really like that team!! Seems to fit the concept that mgt is trying to extablish. Fun!:clap: :yay: 

Some might want to look at mook's post "maybe there is another trade with New York" or something like that. He suggest a trade that is similar.

gatorpops


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

I really like this trade... although it would be sad to part with JJ and Prz. Maggette is a beast, and I think in the long run we would be better off, but I think having Prz as a backup would really help Oden's progression.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Jarrett Jack and Joel Pryzbilla out
> 
> Corey Magette in
> 
> ...



1. Blake is a horrible open court running system guard. He makes horrible decisions on the break, and is not a good finisher in traffic. He is easily as bad at making decisions in the open court as Jack is now. 

2. The Blazers currently have about 4 PG on the roster. Why would we add Blake.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Jarrett Jack and Joel Pryzbilla out
> 
> Corey Magette in
> 
> ...


I'd like a little more bite in that second unit front court, though. Frye and Outlaw wouldn't protect the basket very well, methinks. Oh well, I suppose it would be a Sergio run-it-down-your-throat lineup.

I also like that it gives Webster a final shot at being a rotation player. Rudy is coming over next year and Webster has one more chance at contributing.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> 2. The Blazers currently have about 4 PG on the roster. Why would we add Blake.


Portland has Jack and Sergio. Koponen won't come over yet, and Green was a second round pick. There's no guarantee that Green will even get signed this summer.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Another thing to factor in is we could probably get a lot more for Przybilla if we keep him another season. The guy's value is kaput at this point.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Portland has Jack and Sergio. Koponen won't come over yet, and Green was a second round pick. There's no guarantee that Green will even get signed this summer.


I think you forgot about Brandon Roy. Secondly, just because Green was a 2nd rounder is a reason to doubt him, but don't count him as not being up to snuff until you see him play. There have been a lot of good players found in the 2nd round over the last few years, and this draft was deeper then all of those. 

As to if Koponen won't come over, isn't that the same thing they said about Sergio last year?

Now as for Fernandez, everything I have read on him says he plans on playing in the NBA this year even if his contract buyout doesn't leave him with much profit. For him its not about money its about playing in the nba.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't bet on Koponen not coming over. 

They brought Sergio over last year. 

Prichard is high on this guy, I believe.

gatorpops


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

NOFX22 said:


> Arent we in the same division? No way were making your team better!


Same conference but different division. Besides, are the Clippers so focused on not making other teams better that that takes priority over making themselves better? Maybe. That'd explain why they've been bad for decades. On the other hand, they've traditionally been pretty good at making other teams better so.... I dunno, you got me, NOFX. I suppose I may as well take your word for it that the Clippers' main concern is avoiding making other teams better.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I think you forgot about Brandon Roy. Secondly, just because Green was a 2nd rounder is a reason to doubt him, but don't count him as not being up to snuff until you see him play. There have been a lot of good players found in the 2nd round over the last few years, and this draft was deeper then all of those.
> 
> As to if Koponen won't come over, isn't that the same thing they said about Sergio last year?
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

why not trade francis for maggette? then you get a SF and francis is reunited with mobley! its win win for both teams.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I hadn't thought of the "Summer of '10" angle... you're right that we could potentially get even further below the cap since we'd be rid of Joel's deal.
> 
> Ed O.


I actually think this is the *key* to the trade. I think that with the Blazers' new cap guru coming in, they are trying to build toward being huge players in free agency two summers from now. This is the only strategic rationale that makes the Z-Bo/Francis trade make sense. If we can also do this Maggette trade, that would leave us with Raef, Francis, James Jones, and Maggette all coming off the cap at the same time. The only non-rookie contract we'd still have on the roster is D-Miles, who I suspect the Blazers are praying will be forced to take a medical retirement.

If this in fact the strategic rationale, and this Maggette trade also goes down, I will be willing to upgrade my assessment of last night's trade from kaka to decent. We'll have a good playoff-contending team for two years, with the flexibility to bring in a heavy hitter (or a bunch of good role players) in 2 years to lift us to championship contender status just when the triumvirate is hitting its prime.

One factor to consider if this is our strategy, though: I bet we won't be willing to sign new FAs for longer than two years. We don't want to be eating up our hard-earned cap space with mediocrity like Steve Blake. Therefore I suspect no Blake signing, although Ime might be a possibility as I suspect he'd be more willing to sign for a shorter contract than Blake.

Stepping Razor


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Actually, I think now is as good a time as any to do just that--hand the keys to Sergio. Give him a chance, in a non-contending year (henceforth, whenever I say "contend" I refer only to title-contention, not playoff-contention), to show whether he can develop into a full-time starter with the minutes and role.


Exactly. Didn't we do the exact same thing with Jack last year? That seemed to work out all right. 

The one thing we all know Rodriguez excels at is passing. Given how many offensive weapons we're going to have this season in our starting lineup, I like his chances of succeeding.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

JoeOtter15 said:


> why not trade francis for maggette? then you get a SF and francis is reunited with mobley! its win win for both teams.


it would! then when Francis is off the books, sterling saves $$$$!!!!

if this is done, then I'm agreeable with the Zach trade. 

If its Pryz and Jack....I'm still against the Zach trade. 

I still can't believe we're treating Pryz like a commodity...slap in the face for the "Stay Joel, Stay" campaign.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> it would! then when Francis is off the books, sterling saves $$$$!!!!
> 
> if this is done, then I'm agreeable with the Zach trade.
> 
> ...


It was his choice..And it's not like he lost any money. You are trying to find ways to blame managment for everything.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Also...landing Oden changes a lot of the previous plans for the Blazer future...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> It was his choice..And it's not like he lost any money. You are trying to find ways to blame managment for everything.


No, I'm not. They haven't traded him so I'm not blaming them for anything. I would like to keep Joel in Portland at all costs. 

I'm a Joel Pryzbilla fan...i really like what he brings to the team and the community...he stayed here out of loyalty when he could have come in and gotten money elsewhere...its just a disturbing pattern that fans are so casually dismissing him as a tradeable asset and lack appreciation for what he has done.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Xericx said:


> he stayed here out of loyalty when he could have come in and gotten money elsewhere...


No offense to Joel and his character, but Portland paid more for him than anyone else could. The loyalty contention would seem to be made if he took less to stay. That wasn't the case.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Ed O said:


> If there's another trade, I would bet that we'll end up with Corey Maggette. He would actually be a very good fit here, filling a position of need and giving us some offensive punch (which I anticipate us needing, at leat for another year or two as the Triumverate matures).
> 
> He turns 28 in Novemeber. He was healthy this past year. And he's a pretty good option at the small forward spot.
> 
> ...


This crossed my mind last night when i was at the press conference.

The NY trade enables us to move Przybilla and Jack. Jack is tradeable because of our slough of PG's that we acquired after the draft.

I personally would rather trade Jack, Przybilla, (filler) to Minny to try and Pry Brewer from out of their hands.

Brewer, hassell for Joel and Jack is a thought i had.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Xericx said:


> No, I'm not. They haven't traded him so I'm not blaming them for anything. I would like to keep Joel in Portland at all costs.
> 
> I'm a Joel Pryzbilla fan...i really like what he brings to the team and the community...he stayed here out of loyalty when he could have come in and gotten money elsewhere...its just a disturbing pattern that fans are so casually dismissing him as a tradeable asset and lack appreciation for what he has done.


I like Przybilla as well. But he is expendable, he is a great shotblocker and a good rebounder, both are things Aldridge and Oden do very well. I love Joel he's a class act, but if we can get a player like Maggette for him and Jack I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

It was nice he stayed here out of loyalty, but it's a business, and he didn't lose money resigning with us. We resigned him with the MLE, which is what Det. was offering as well.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Getting rid of Pryz contract is the key to this trade. Don't underestimate how important it may be to have $6.9mil and $7.4mil come of the books in summer of '09 and '10. I agree that we won't have major MLE signings as a result of this. If Blake is the only FA we want we could overpay him with a 2yr deal and a team option for a 3rd for a large portion of the MLE.

I would love to have us grab Maggette. I have never understood why he doesn't play more on the clips, it reminds me of Dunleavy coaching Jermaine. Like others have said, if it doesn't work then he is off the cap in summer of '09. I really hate too lose Jack, he is one of my favorite players. But it just may be worth it in this scenario.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I was thinking it would have to be Tim Thomas. Maggette would be a whole lot better. That would be sweet though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I was thinking it would have to be Tim Thomas. Maggette would be a whole lot better. That would be sweet though.


TT is a cancer if you aren't winning. I don't want him on this team.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> I like Przybilla as well. But he is expendable, he is a great shotblocker and a good rebounder, both are things Aldridge and Oden do very well. I love Joel he's a class act, but if we can get a player like Maggette for him and Jack I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> It was nice he stayed here out of loyalty, but it's a business, and he didn't lose money resigning with us. We resigned him with the MLE, which is what Det. was offering as well.


Actually, we gave signed him with his Early Bird Rights, which let us give him higher percentage raises, so we gave him more than Detroit, or any other team, was offering him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmm i will buck the trend and say i'm not that high on maggette for us. he's good at what he does, but with our current lineup we need wing players with range more than rebounding and slashing skills, and range is his weak point. i think if outlaw improves at all he could be just as good at SF, if not better. i would rather keep jack.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Jarrett Jack and Joel Pryzbilla out
> 
> Corey Magette in
> 
> ...


You sir are very in love with Blake. I am not quite sure why considering the weaknesses that are there. He doesn't shoot the three as well as we would want, he can't finish around the basket, and during playoff time he becomes non existent. If I was going to make the decision I would save our MLE on someone other than Blake and let Sergio handle the reigns of the team (if this trade for Maggette requires us to trade Jack).

On the prospect of getting Maggette my main concern is his lack of outside shooting and I thought that was suppose to be one of our main weaknesses last year. Other than that he is a good addition. There are some nights where that guy is just plain unstoppable. I remember him shooting 20 plus free throws last year. That is just amazing! Not many players in this league can draw 10 fouls in a game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

DamDweller said:


> You sir are very in love with Blake. I am not quite sure why considering the weaknesses that are there. He doesn't shoot the three as well as we would want, he can't finish around the basket, and during playoff time he becomes non existent. If I was going to make the decision I would save our MLE on someone other than Blake and let Sergio handle the reigns of the team (if this trade for Maggette requires us to trade Jack).
> 
> On the prospect of getting Maggette my main concern is his lack of outside shooting and I thought that was suppose to be one of our main weaknesses last year. Other than that he is a good addition. There are some nights where that guy is just plain unstoppable. I remember him shooting 20 plus free throws last year. That is just amazing! Not many players in this league can draw 10 fouls in a game.


I can see your concern with his outside shooting. He isn't a great shooter by any means. He's a decent-good shooter, but his real strength is driving. Like you said, he can draw fouls like the superstars in the league, and I think that he fits in perfectly. His decent shooting can work fine with this team. LaMarcus has range so that enables him to go outside sometimes and opens up space for Maggette to drive. 

Oden
LaMarcus
Maggette
Roy
Sergio?

Is my dream lineup for next season right now.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> If there's another trade, I would bet that we'll end up with Corey Maggette. He would actually be a very good fit here, filling a position of need and giving us some offensive punch (which I anticipate us needing, at leat for another year or two as the Triumverate matures).
> 
> He turns 28 in Novemeber. He was healthy this past year. And he's a pretty good option at the small forward spot.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I think Maggette would be a great SF for us.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Blazer Freak said:


> LaMarcus has range so that enables him to go outside sometimes and opens up space for Maggette to drive.


That is a very good point. I really didn't take that into consideration. After last year, teams are going to have to respect his range and that opens up the lanes for Maggette!!! :clap: 




Blazer Freak said:


> _Oden
> LaMarcus
> Maggette
> Roy
> ...


Oh man that lineup could be very exciting especially if we throw in the potential backups...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

DamDweller said:


> You sir are very in love with Blake. I am not quite sure why considering the weaknesses that are there. He doesn't shoot the three as well as we would want, he can't finish around the basket, and during playoff time he becomes non existent. If I was going to make the decision I would save our MLE on someone other than Blake and let Sergio handle the reigns of the team (if this trade for Maggette requires us to trade Jack).


You sir are not very perceptive.

I am "in love" with Chris Paul, my pick with the #3 a couple of years back. If we had Paul I wouldn't be proposing trades of him, certainly not for Corey M.

Since we got Webster and Jack, and Webster has very low trade value, I am stuck coming up with Jack trade ideas in order to plug the gaping hole we now have at Small Forward.

Proposing to sign a free agent point guard when we traded away Dickau and this proposal has us trading last year's starting point guard, says what?

It says we need a vet point guard to add to the team. Who are we going to sign if not Blake? Chauncey Billups? Who?

It say I AM handing the reigns to Sergio to run the team. Trading away your starting point guard opens up the opportunity for Sergio.

Think it through. As you point out, Blake ain't all that.

If Sergio isn't good enough (or doesn't become so in the next couple years) to grab the starting job from Blake.......

Then he isn't good enough.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Masbee said:


> You sir are not very perceptive.



For one, thanks for the personal insult. I thought we are suppose to avoid those, but I guess not. If you snip out that first line I would have a lot more respect for your posts, but I guess you had to put it in there for some sort of satsifaction. In addition, thanks for talking down to me like a child, rather than explaining your point with respect and understanding.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

DamDweller said:


> For one, thanks for the personal insult. I thought we are suppose to avoid those, but I guess not. If you snip out that first line I would have a lot more respect for your posts, but I guess you had to put it in there for some sort of satsifaction. In addition, thanks for talking down to me like a child, rather than explaining your point with respect and understanding.


Respect my authority!!!

or not.


I wasn't insulting you, as much as I was mocking you.

I did cross the line, and if that offended you, you probably won't enjoy this board all too much.

Sorry for offending you.

You should realize that saying something like "you, sir are very in love with Blake" is itself insulting - at least to me it was. Look at your post. Take out the first line. Better, no?


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Masbee said:


> I wasn't insulting you, as much as I was mocking you.
> 
> I did cross the line, and if that offended you, you probably won't enjoy this board all too much.
> 
> ...



That is a very loaded apology, but besides that, thanks for the consideration and I am sorry for saying that you love Steve Blake. My reason was, that in many of your posts about acquiring a point guard, you constantly bring him up, but in lue of your previous post I understand why.

Lastly, in terms of the board, most people lay off the offensive language, so I don't see why I wouldn’t enjoy participating. 


P.S. Mocking is a form of ridicule, which is considered offensive and insulting.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Well anyways....if we had drafted Paul at #3 we would have never been in the position to draft Oden, so I'm fine with the way it's gone down.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Blake is a 3rd string PG, I wouldn't mind getting him but if he is playing major minutes we will have PG problems.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

If Darius Miles for Malik Rose is the next part of the deal, we will be swimming in money in 09. 

Maggette would be great until then.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Would The clippers trade francis for maggette straight up?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Five5even said:


> Would The clippers trade francis for maggette straight up?


they do, and I take back every bad thing I said about this trade.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Five5even said:


> Would The clippers trade francis for maggette straight up?


nope!!! When we still have a shot at Rashard Lewis and Gerald wallace, no way we do that trade!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

While I like Maggette, I don't think he fits in that well. We need a guy who can stretch the defense and add some perimeter shooting, Maggette doesn't do that at all. He's a guy who gets to the free throw line well and is a good slasher but I don't know how effective he would be with our current starters.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> While I like Maggette, I don't think he fits in that well. We need a guy who can stretch the defense and add some perimeter shooting, Maggette doesn't do that at all. He's a guy who gets to the free throw line well and is a good slasher but I don't know how effective he would be with our current starters.


I disagree. He's a pretty good midrange shooter, and he would mix well with out good shooting big men in Aldridge and Frye.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

NOFX22 said:


> nope!!! When we still have a shot at Rashard Lewis and Gerald wallace, no way we do that trade!


Posts like this make me think we (as a whole) are getting greedy/spoiled after getting the number one pick. Lots of lofty expectations in terms of personnel these days. I'd be thrilled to get either of those guys, but it's funny when Maggette for a guy that won't even play for us (so basically getting Magette for no one) is considered a secondary option.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Maybe I'm alone on this, but I think James Jones is a pretty good solution for the SF spot...and we still have Martell. Maggette needs the ball to be effective; so does Jack; so does Roy. 

Our SF needs to be able to shoot from the outside and not dominate the ball. That's just not Mags' game. Jones, on the other hand is a classic shooter, who can excel in the right situation. This buy-low deal could be a steal.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Maybe I'm alone on this, but I think James Jones is a pretty good solution for the SF spot...and we still have Martell. Maggette needs the ball to be effective; so does Jack; so does Roy.
> 
> Our SF needs to be able to shoot from the outside and not dominate the ball. That's just not Mags' game. Jones, on the other hand is a classic shooter, who can excel in the right situation. This buy-low deal could be a steal.


I'm beginning to think this as well. I'm really alright with the roster only making a few minor changes before the season roles around. You can't have a 20ppg 10rpg 10apg player at every position. Jones seems like a solid role player. I don't know about starting quality, because I honestly haven't seen him play that much, but I think some people are undervaluing him in all of the big name player talk. I'd be content with a SG/SF depth chart like this:

Roy/Webster/Fernandez
Jones/Fernandez/Webster

I know Fernandez probably won't come over this year, and some are even doubting that we'll hold onto him (I'm realllllly hoping we do, and Sergio too). If he doesn't come over, we're probably going to resign Outlaw anyway, so just plug him into there for SF, and spot minutes at PF.

I'll finish with this; I love the direction of this team.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Our SF needs to be able to shoot from the outside and not dominate the ball.


Ime Udoka?

I don't see why everyone is down on Ime or wont even include him in the Blazer's future, and suggest that James Jones is instead. Ime was our feel good story last year, our last local guy on the team, and is a better option that James Jones in my opinion. Nate obviously liked Ime, and he hit some clutch shots for us.

He shot better than Jones at 3 and way better overall. Ime is a great defender too. I don't know about Jones, having not watched him, but Ime averaged more steals. 

If we're considering Jones, why not consider Ime first?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

hoojacks said:


> yuyuza1 said:
> 
> 
> > Our SF needs to be able to shoot from the outside and not dominate the ball.[/UOTE]
> ...


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

LameR said:


> Good points. The only thing I don't like is that he's only 6 5, but for people talking about how good Jones' shooting is, Ime definitely is better. Maybe it's because Jones is already on our roster and Ime isn't at the moment?


I guess, is Ime a FA now? I think we should definitly resign him, for at very least a specialist to defend and make some key 3's. I like the guy too as a local attraction now that Dan and Freddie are gone. I like seeing him walking his greyhounds in the park blocks in the morning on my way to school


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

"Gradual" change is usually handled better than massive changes. With the youth this team has, keeping Ime should be a priority. Also, he made the team last year, because most players wanted him to make the team. That's a real positive in my mind. He represents striving, hard work, not backing down, all while keeping his ego in check. Not a bad guy to keep.

Two good "options" for the top level SF have been identified: the "right fit" guy and someone whose contract expires in two years. I don't think anyone knows the "right fit" guy yet, because our frontcourt hasn't established itself yet. Once the frontcourt has some experience, say in two years, then we should really go all out for THE guy. 

For me, the combined efforts of of Ime, J.Jones, Martell, and Travis would be fine at least for this year. I'm not against Magette or someone else for the two years coming up, but I don't really think it is necessary. Until I see Frye and McRoberts, and understand their games, I would be reluctant to send Pryz away. Oden primarily represents strong defense in the middle, and Pryz has that same strength. The second unit could play in the same style as the first, acclimating everyone to a common style. For the next couple of years, I think that would be important.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

One real problem we face in keeping Ime is that we only have 15 roster spots. Right now we have to cut down from a possible 19.

I have bolded all the players that barring trades I think will be on next years roster.

Definetly on roster barring other trades (11)
*Greg Oden
LaMarcus Aldridge
Channing Frye
Jarrett Jack
Raef LaFrentz
Darius Miles
Joel Przybilla
Sergio Rodriguez
Brandon Roy
Martell Webster
James Jones
*
May be bought out but if not will be on roster
Steve Francis

May be on roster if they come over this year (first rounders)
*Kopenen * - I think he will come over
Rudy Fernandez - I think he will stay overseas

May be re-signed
*Ime Udoka*
*Travis Outlaw* - I really think he will br resigned
Jamall Magloire

Second Rounders that may make the squad
*Josh McRoberts*
Taurean Green

Bolded are the 15 players that I think make the squad, but the one that is most likely to not make it is Ime, so if green plays well or if Fernandez comes over, Ime should be the odd man out because he is not in the long term plans and has less long term value if traded.

EDIT: I think there is also a chance that Miles gets cut, or half way through the season if he still does not return from injury is medically retired. So that may open up one more spot depending on KP, PA and SPAM.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

So a couple weeks have gone by since this thread was active but the more I think about it the more I think Ed might be spot on. Francis might _not_ go with the Clippers, in which case they're in a bad way at PG. And Maggette on the roster as it stands could either start at SF or backup both SG and SF from the bench. I'd _love_ to see him at SG when Roy's on the bench, at PG, or at SF.

PG -- Blake, Rodriguez, Green
SG -- Roy, Maggette, Webster
SF -- Jones, Outlaw, Miles
PF -- Aldridge, Frye, McRoberts
C -- Oden, LaFrentz, ...Hamilton?

And for a functional rotation:

PG -- Blake, Rodriguez, Roy
SG -- Roy, Maggette
SF -- Jones, Roy, Maggette
PF -- Aldridge, Frye, Outlaw (McRoberts?)
C -- Oden, Aldridge, Frye

That's nine guys (or ten with McRoberts) with relatively even minutes for most of the big guns (save maybe Oden, who I predict will still be dealing with ticky tacky fouls for the first several months). It would allow for all sorts of interesting line-up combinations and the current lack of depth at SG suddenly becomes a really strong position. And if Nate would even occasionally really run hard, there's still plenty enough quality behind those nine to keep guys fresh.

My only hesitation is that things then get crowded next year when Fernandez comes over, but that's hardly a good reason to hold off -- both KP and Nate seem to like having a healthy competition for spots and Fernandez is going to need to learn to play better defense to see much time. Practicing against Roy and Maggette would certainly help that learning process I'd think.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> PG -- Blake, Rodriguez, Green
> SG -- Roy, Maggette, Webster
> SF -- *Jones*, Outlaw, Miles
> PF -- Aldridge, Frye, McRoberts
> ...


What are you smoking and where is mine.

There is no way that Jones starts over Mags on any team.


edit: also: mag's 20% from 3 last year concerns me.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think if you bring in Maggette you ask him to start and to carry the load offensively, taking the pressure off of young guys Roy and Aldridge. That's what this team needs, a versitile scorer.

And by the way, the reason Maggette would even accept a deal like this is if he'd start on the Blazers. The reason he wants out of the Clippers is because Dunleavy won't start him. Not that he has a bad attitude, but he deserves to start...

Re: his 3pt%, the year before he shot .338 and he's been over .300 from 3 since his career began for the most part. I suspect it would be back to a healthy level especially if he got heavy minutes.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not as worried about perimeter shooting now that we've added Blake. I know that he and Jack shoot around the same percentage, but it always seemed like Jack took those shots when he was left wide open, and then only as a last resort. 

Blake showed a lot more willingness to take those threes in his last stint here, and he shot a great percentage at that time. I figure (hope?) that he's been shooting worse since he left because the offenses he's played in haven't had a good low post player.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think the Clippers would do this. I would love if it happened though!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay, Maggette starts at SF and Jones backs up SF while Maggette slides to the 2 when Roy's out. That's fine.

Also, _if_ the Clippers don't sign Francis, at least some of the Clippers' fans are already figuring Maggette's gone in trade to bring in a PG. If Jack and Przybilla isn't enough to get him, what would be? Add in a pick? Webster? Offer to swap picks? Maybe include the rights to Freeland?


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Okay, Maggette starts at SF and Jones backs up SF while Maggette slides to the 2 when Roy's out. That's fine.
> 
> Also, _if_ the Clippers don't sign Francis, at least some of the Clippers' fans are already figuring Maggette's gone in trade to bring in a PG. If Jack and Przybilla isn't enough to get him, what would be? Add in a pick? Webster? Offer to swap picks? Maybe include the rights to Freeland?


The question regarding this trade or the possible Joel/Hedo trade is: Is Maggette worth more than Jack/Hedo?

Maggette is a slasher, and we have that with Roy and Jack. I think Hedo is a better fit.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Rip City Reign said:


> The question regarding this trade or the possible Joel/Hedo trade is: Is Maggette worth more than Jack/Hedo?
> 
> Maggette is a slasher, and we have that with Roy and Jack. I think Hedo is a better fit.



I agree and probably the only one that agrees with you but I think Hedo could be a better fit. I also think he is easier to get and cheaper.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Rip City Reign said:


> The question regarding this trade or the possible Joel/Hedo trade is: Is Maggette worth more than Jack/Hedo?
> 
> Maggette is a slasher, and we have that with Roy and Jack. I think Hedo is a better fit.


Two things:

1. I think Maggette's enough a better player that I'd rather have him. He's great at getting to the line. More importantly, he'd be a great fit at SG and who'd behind Roy at SG without such a move? Webster? He's having trouble even staying in front of SFs. Jack? Most SGs would just shoot over him.

2. I think Jack probably needs to go for chemistry reasons. His name has been thrown about in trades nearly since he got here. His role is going to be both smaller and different if he's still on the roster and I think Pritchard doesn't want confusion about who the backup PG is -- that's Rodriguez (or potentially Roy).


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Maggette is worth lightyears more than Turkeyglue. There's no way that he would start BEHIND Jones (a career nobody), and there's no way Roy is playing a single minute at SF, contrarty to Porter's prediction.

I don't see Maggette happening.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> Maggette is worth lightyears more than Turkeyglue. There's no way that he would start BEHIND Jones (a career nobody), and there's no way Roy is playing a single minute at SF, contrarty to Porter's prediction.


You're right, presuming both Maggette and Roy are healthy. I've been thinking about a line-up like Rodriguez, Fernandez, and Roy at 1, 2, and 3, and in that sort of situation I think Roy might work well at SF, but there's no reason to run him there with Maggette _and_ Jones (not to mention Webster and Outlaw) on the roster.




> I don't see Maggette happening.


Why not? Maggette's worth more? What's he worth? Surely the Blazers could put together some kind of package that'd be enticing enough to get the deal done.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Tortimer said:


> I agree and probably the only one that agrees with you but I think Hedo could be a better fit. I also think he is easier to get and cheaper.


Not cheaper.

They make about the same.
http://www.storytellerscontracts.info/resources/07-08salaries.htm

Corey is the much better player.

Corey gets to the line a lot.

Hedo is a much better outside shooter.

Hedo has a better history of heath and playing full seasons than Corey.

They both are the same age, 27.

Neither are noted defenders.

Contracts are a problem for both.

Corey has 2 years with a player option. If he opts out next summer, which he should unless he is hurt, and we extended him, we lose our 09 cap space.

Hedo has 3 years with a player option. He isn't as much a sure thing to opt out his final year. We shouldn't trade for him and give up control of the 09 cap space unless he opts out now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think in late game situations you could see

Roy
Maggette
Jones
Aldridge
Oden

Which would really give you some options offensively.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I think in late game situations you could see
> 
> Roy
> Maggette
> ...


They're even okay defensively, too, unless there's a PG on the floor Roy's having trouble staying in front of. Even then, though, they might be able to just go zone.


----------

